# For those who have implantation spotting...



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

*I realize this could go in I'm pregnant but I wasn't sure since I myself am not pregnant....please move if need be!







*

For those of you who have/had implantation spotting what does it look like?

I thought I got my first PP AF the other day. But as I sit here knitting it dawns on me it could be something else.







It only lasted a day and a half (mine are without fail 5 days...even after bc....I know though that they change after having kids so it could still be AF and just trying to regulate itself) and the total amount could have MAYBE filled one tampon (sorry if TMI). I mean there wasn't anything there even though there was.







As I sat here thinking about it more I started piecing things together and am now curious about implantation spotting. I never had it when I got pregnant with DD so I am a newbie with it. Inform me please!









I guess I'm nervous cause I have signs of fertility returning (DD is 7 months) and I ended up not getting an IUD last week cause of a gut feeling I had (I did test negative that day







). Yes, I may be overthinking things since it is so very late but humor me!


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had implantation spotting with ds. From all that I read, it most commonly occurs between 6-12dpo, is usually brown in color, though sometimes it can be red or pink, and last no more than 2 days.

Here is a description of mine. 7dpo, brown spotting lasted 2 days. It did turn red, but there was very little of it. I did wear a pantyliner, and I actually mistook it for my AF, though it seemed too light. I got a + HPT, 7 days later.

GL!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh boy! I hope I'm right and it was just AF but who knows!









Anyone else?


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

I had implantation spotting too. Not sure what dpo it was, as I was not temping then. It was red and mucusy and was only there when I wiped on two different occasions. It was accompanied by some pinchy crampy feelings also. Hope this helps!


----------



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

I had implantation spotting with my dd. I totally thought it was af, even took advil to head off cramps...but then it stopped. That was on a monday and I tested positive on a friday.


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

I had implantation spotting that started pretty much when I was supposed to start my period, but the pregnancy tests kept saying positive. I testing 3 or 4 times, I think. I just couldn't believe it. Bleeding lasted for 3 days or so.


----------

